# Painting stair risers and treads white



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

What would be the best product to paint stair treads and risers white? The house is going to be ultra modern with white on all the the walls and ceilings, aluminum trim. I would lean towards an alkyd paint but the problem is that it will yellow too fast, especially since the walls by the stairs will be pure white. I am worried that lacquer will be too brittle and topcoating and acrylic paint with a clear will not work because it seems like all clear top coats yellow with time, even the waterborne ones.

To complicate matters, I am guessing that the flatter the finish the better, since this HO is not a fan of much sheen on anything. Any opinions on the best product to use here?


----------

